# Dad wants to get rid of my dog



## PrancingPoniesxx (19 February 2017)

So I have two dogs-both Cairn Terriers!
I love them. Unfortunately the younger one(a male) has never been properly house trained. It doesn't matter what I do he seems impossible to house train.
Now last year (when he was 2 he's 3 now) my dad built him a big pen in our garage with space for him to run around and play. He now stays there almost all of the time(unless its freezing when I will convince my dad  to let him into the house.
The dog was bought so that our other Cairn could have puppies. He never really house trained because we didn't have as much time as we did with our other dog. I clean out his pen every day I walk him most days(st the very least he gets a few times round the garden) and I feed him every day. I love him so much but now my dad abets to sell him. I have no idea what to do because I really really really want to keep him but now I'm afraid that my dad will sell him behind my back. Could anyone give me some tips on how to persuade my dad not to sell him?


----------



## ester (19 February 2017)

He can't sell him? Why would a non house trained adult cairn be particularly saleable?

Have you sought professional advice?

TBF it sounds like he could do with an upgrade anyway, you bought him just so you could have puppies, didn't have enough time to house train him, yet you say he is impossible to house train? and he gets to live in a garage with a walk 'most' days, not even every day...


----------



## planete (19 February 2017)

It does not sound as if your male dog is having the best life he should have.  I  know it is not what you want to hear but finding him a home where somebody will have the time to house train him (adult dogs learn to be house trained easily in my experience), where he will get walked every day and have a chance to be part of a family would give him a far better life than the one he seems to have at the moment.  If you love him as much as you say, let him go.


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 February 2017)

Find him a home with someone who actually cares about him as much as you say you do


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 February 2017)

so the dog is on his own, in a garage most of the time then? and sometimes just goes out in the garden?

I think your dad is making the adult decision tbh although I'm not sure who'd actually buy him. rehome to someone who'll be pleased to spend some time with him.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			So I have two dogs-both Cairn Terriers!
I love them. Unfortunately the younger one(a male) has never been properly house trained. It doesn't matter what I do he seems impossible to house train.
Now last year (when he was 2 he's 3 now) my dad built him a big pen in our garage with space for him to run around and play. He now stays there almost all of the time(unless its freezing when I will convince my dad  to let him into the house.
The dog was bought so that our other Cairn could have puppies. He never really house trained because we didn't have as much time as we did with our other dog. I clean out his pen every day I walk him most days(st the very least he gets a few times round the garden) and I feed him every day. I love him so much but now my dad abets to sell him. I have no idea what to do because I really really really want to keep him but now I'm afraid that my dad will sell him behind my back. Could anyone give me some tips on how to persuade my dad not to sell him?
		
Click to expand...

Hard situation, I want to get rid of our dog but hubby wants to keep it so I said right then it is your dog I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Carlosmum (19 February 2017)

Get in touch with the cairn rescue association for advice


----------



## Thistle (19 February 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			so the dog is on his own, in a garage most of the time then? and sometimes just goes out in the garden?

I think your dad is making the adult decision tbh although I'm not sure who'd actually buy him. rehome to someone who'll be pleased to spend some time with him.
		
Click to expand...

Please rehome the dog preferably with the breed rescue. Don't breed from from dogs who haven't had all the appropriate health tests.

You dog deserves a much better life that the one he currently has.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2017)

Please re-home and please don't just have puppies, purely because you can. How the heck will you have time for that if you haven't got time to house train? It's a piece of cake, fgs!


----------



## Moobli (19 February 2017)

It won't be what you want to hear but I also think you need to rehome your dog - through breed rescue - and get him the life he deserves.  Does your bitch get more attention, exercise etc?  If not, then I think you should also rehome her.  Dogs are sentient beings that require a great deal of time, care and dedication.  If you don't have those things then it is the only right thing to do.


----------



## Moobli (19 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Hard situation, I want to get rid of our dog but hubby wants to keep it so I said right then it is your dog I want nothing to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

I find this very sad.  Why do you want to "get rid" of your dog?  I wish people would think very carefully before getting a dog in the first place!


----------



## Red-1 (19 February 2017)

I am a other who thinks your dad is doing the right thing. I would also not have puppies if you don't have time to walk the dog.

We got our dog Heckkie, when he was a full adult, and it was obvious he had lived on a chain outside (as initially he was happiest when on a chain!). But, he is now our dog, so we set to house training. This meant a crate in the house when we could not watch him, but most of the time he was with us in the house, but for a month or two it meant that we had to walk him well before settling in, and then watch him like a hawk, and as soon as he looked a bit needy he was taken outside.

Heck was very skinny when we took him on, and has had issues with his digestion that have meant occasional incontinence (through pancreatitis - £920 vets bill too- eek). We have provided puppy pads when he has been poorly, and done much cleaning up. He is over that at the moment, and is currently curled up on my feet on the sofa.

I don't see how your dog can become house trained whilst left in the garage alone, with occasional walks around the garden.


----------



## {97702} (19 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I find this very sad.  Why do you want to "get rid" of your dog?  I wish people would think very carefully before getting a dog in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

Echo this although it makes me angry as well as sad - dogs deserve more than being owned by people like this or the OP


----------



## RunToEarth (19 February 2017)

Lévrier;13490311 said:
			
		


			Echo this although it makes me angry as well as sad - dogs deserve more than being owned by people like this or the OP
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I vow never to go on the dog section of MN ever again, it made me so sad to see how many idiots own dogs. General consensus on there is that 30min walk per day is fine for a lab. 

OP please find your dog a lovely new home.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 February 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			Agree. I vow never to go on the dog section of MN ever again, it made me so sad to see how many idiots own dogs. 
.
		
Click to expand...

god, I just looked over there. all these people presumably with kids but they can't look after a puppy!? people really have no clue how to house train do they. no wonder kids are now wearing nappies until they are 3/4yo.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Hard situation, I want to get rid of our dog but hubby wants to keep it so I said right then it is your dog I want nothing to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

that's a lovely attitude to have for a living creature poor dog why on earth did you get the dog in the first place?


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2017)

Op, no dog deserves to live in solitary confinement - so let's hope your dad finds the poor thing a nice new home soon.

As for Tyssandi. Absolutely no words.


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2017)

Op, please do rehome your dog but please get him chopped first, I just see him ending up at a puppy farm which possibly would be even worse than his current existence.
We don't know Tyssandis problem, perhaps the dog is vicious towards her, her family or another dog?


----------



## {97702} (19 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Op, please do rehome your dog but please get him chopped first, I just see him ending up at a puppy farm which possibly would be even worse than his current existence.
We don't know Tyssandis problem, perhaps the dog is vicious towards her, her family or another dog?
		
Click to expand...

If that is the case she should make the correct choice for the dog and have the poor thing PTS instead of passing the problem on to someone else. There are no excuses.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I find this very sad.  Why do you want to "get rid" of your dog?  I wish people would think very carefully before getting a dog in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

excuse me??  you do not know the situation or the reasons so please do not judge.  FYI  this is our 3rd dog and not suitable for what we want and it is the dogs best interest  to have  another home.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			that's a lovely attitude to have for a living creature poor dog why on earth did you get the dog in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

as other poster unless you know the full story and the situation do not judge.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

Lévrier;13490311 said:
			
		


			Echo this although it makes me angry as well as sad - dogs deserve more than being owned by people like this or the OP
		
Click to expand...

Like what Levrier.   someone who does not believe a dog should be chained up all the time, someone who thinks a dog should be in the right situation for it not keeping a dog for the wrong reasons.

As usual  on  this forum people judge you without knowing the FULL story.  Maybe  if posters did not get shot down when then mention something they may explain but you get judged what ever you say on here.  I am not explaining in an open forum for that very reason,   just take it or leave it why this dog should be re homed with a family more suited for it's needs.


----------



## ester (19 February 2017)

Why would anyone get a dog and then chain it up all the time?


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			excuse me??  you do not know the situation or the reasons so please do not judge.  FYI  this is our 3rd dog and not suitable for what we want and it is the dogs best interest  to have  another home.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Why does that mean you want nothing to do with it though? That is just so sad &#128559;


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

ester said:



			Why would anyone get a dog and then chain it up all the time?
		
Click to expand...

Ester please without knowing the story, I have explained to AmyMay as she seemed  like she wanted to understand not judge like others.


----------



## ester (19 February 2017)

I was responding directly to the explanation you gave.... if you didn't want to get into the story or anyone to judge you why mention it at all? - on a dog forum... 
I agree with her that it is terribly sad for you to say you will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			I want to get rid of our dog but hubby wants to keep it so I said right then it is your dog I want nothing to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

Bad choice of wording and phrasing. I now understand completely that this dog would be better off being rehomed. Tyssandi wants what's best for the dog.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 February 2017)

amymay said:



			Bad choice of wording and phrasing. I now understand completely that this dog would be better off being rehomed. Tyssandi wants what's best for the dog.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Amymay yes I agree  i used the wrong wording.  and phrasing


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			excuse me??  you do not know the situation or the reasons so please do not judge.  FYI  this is our 3rd dog and not suitable for what we want and it is the dogs best interest  to have  another home.
		
Click to expand...

As someone else says further down - your original reply was perhaps just badly worded.  If this poor dog spends all its life on a chain, then why not take it into your own hands to make a difference instead of saying you want nothing to do with it?  Let it off the chain, take it for a walk, bring it in the house?  You may have a situation you don't want to explain on an open forum - and that is fair enough, but why mention it at all?


----------



## {97702} (20 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Like what Levrier.   someone who does not believe a dog should be chained up all the time, someone who thinks a dog should be in the right situation for it not keeping a dog for the wrong reasons.

As usual  on  this forum people judge you without knowing the FULL story.  Maybe  if posters did not get shot down when then mention something they may explain but you get judged what ever you say on here.  I am not explaining in an open forum for that very reason,   just take it or leave it why this dog should be re homed with a family more suited for it's needs.
		
Click to expand...

You said you wanted to get rid of your dog. You did not say that you felt it was better to re-home your dog for its own sake.  If you want people to get the right idea about your intentions, try using the right sort of language in your responses instead of emotive dismissive phraseology like "get rid"

It ain't rocket science, you must have been on the forum long enough in your various incarnations to have realised that?


----------



## ester (20 February 2017)

Quite, you've managed 16 posts HB!


----------



## Misty2620 (20 February 2017)

OP please get in touch with ' Cairn Terrier Rescue' they are on face book and will be able to help with rehoming


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (20 February 2017)

I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. We had our puppies about two years ago now. 
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## crabbymare (20 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. We had our puppies about two years ago now. 
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

with being kept in a garage he needs to be walked 3 or 4 times a day (not a week) plus going out into the garden. please get in touch with the breed rescue as they will have people who understand the needs and will help him get another home


----------



## JennBags (20 February 2017)

Doesn't sound like you love him that much to be honest,  "gets a walk about three/four times a week". My dog gets walked three or four times A DAY. Disgusting way to keep an animal and I cannot tell you how cross people like you make me.  Should have to have a licence to have a dog.


----------



## ester (20 February 2017)

It was perfectly clear that you didn't walk him even once every day and that isn't acceptable given his living arrangements.


----------



## Theocat (20 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. We had our puppies about two years ago now. 
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

In your first post you ask how you can show your dad you love this dog. The answer to that is by giving the dog time- walk it twice a day, house train it, give it lots of attention. If you are unwilling to do that, I think your dad is probably doing this because you have shown you don't love it and aren't caring for it.

I think it is in this dog's interest to find a new home- but please think VERY carefully before you take on any more animals in the future; they are a tremendous time commitment.


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. We had our puppies about two years ago now. 
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he needs a better life, which wouldn't be hard to give him.

A dog needs exercise and stimulus, and walking it occasionally doesn't provide that. Nor does living in solitary confinement &#128543;Some people walk a dog once a day, some multiple times. Depending on breeds and needs of the dog. For instance I have a small dog (a Bichon) and she generally gets between 2 and 5 hours of exercise a day. She also has free access to the garden (I'm at home all day).  

I'm hoping that your little dog's life isn't as sad as your initial post implied. But it doesn't sound great.

Someone earlier mentioned breed rescue and I think this would be an excellent avenue to pursue.


----------



## {97702} (20 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. We had our puppies about two years ago now. 
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you are a kid who doesn't know any better. At least I hope you are! Others have already made the position clear - if you love this dog, please immediately give him up to someone who can give him a decent home where he will be walked daily, given the time to be housetrained properly, and given the love and attention he needs. I don't know whether you have gained the idea that the life he has is acceptable from an adult, but please change that view immediately - it isn't, you are being cruel to this dog even if that is through lack of correct knowledge


----------



## KittenInTheTree (20 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			So I have two dogs-both Cairn Terriers!
I love them. Unfortunately the younger one(a male) has never been properly house trained. It doesn't matter what I do he seems impossible to house train.
*Now last year (when he was 2 he's 3 now*) my dad built him a big pen in our garage with space for him to run around and play. He now stays there almost all of the time(unless its freezing when I will convince my dad  to let him into the house.
*The dog was bought so that our other Cairn could have puppies.* He never really house trained because we didn't have as much time as we did with our other dog. I clean out his pen every day I walk him most days(st the very least he gets a few times round the garden) and I feed him every day. I love him so much but now my dad abets to sell him. I have no idea what to do because I really really really want to keep him but now I'm afraid that my dad will sell him behind my back. Could anyone give me some tips on how to persuade my dad not to sell him?
		
Click to expand...




PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I should have tried to make things clearer. He gets a walk about three/four times a week and at the very least he gets round the garden every day. *We had our puppies about two years ago now. *
And I'm not trying to be a troll. I do love him and I want what's best for him. I want to make the best decision for him and I know letting go will be hard. I need sometime to basically tell me that however much I love him he needs a better life. I know what I need to do. I guess it's just finding a new owner now. He's such a good loving boy in spite of the housetraining bump. He honestly is the nicest boy. Hopefully I can find someone that loves him as much as i do&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Three minus two equals one year old at time of being put to stud.


----------



## Kaylum (21 February 2017)

Has he had his boys operation and is he going to the vets for his yearly check ups/vaccinations if so your probably in a good position to get him rehomed. Look on the internet for the terrier rescue sites they will check out the suitable homes. He cannot live the rest of his life in a garage. He is not getting enough sun light, human contact etc. I suspect that he hasn't had his operation and your dad doesn't want more puppies as your girl dog won't have had her op either?


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 February 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Three minus two equals one year old at time of being put to stud.
		
Click to expand...

Although I don't agree with anything the OP has said about the way this dog is being kept,  one year old isn't unusual for a male to be used at stud (as long as health tests have been done).    Males are generally used for breeding younger than females.


----------



## ester (21 February 2017)

I'm not holding out much hope for health testing  though I think it is only eyes re. APD for cairns. 

the concept of acquiring a dog, not having time for it, using it to produce you some puppies and chucking it out in the garage (I am hoping it is an upgrade on my garage and has windows!) is appalling me quite frankly and I really do hope he gets an upgrade very soon.


----------



## rachk89 (21 February 2017)

Doesnt it just make sense that the dog isnt able to understand house training when you don't exercise it enough to get rid of its energy? Too much energy so it doesn't listen as it wants to run around. 

In other words OP you cant handle a dog. Get a new home for both or however many you have. My dad has wanted a dog for years but we don't get one as me and my mum know perfectly well he will be too lazy to walk it and then it will fall on us, the ones who don't want nor like dogs and don't have time for one. Not fair to the dog. Its just common sense. Dunno why people can't use it more.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 February 2017)

MurphysMinder said:



			Although I don't agree with anything the OP has said about the way this dog is being kept,  one year old isn't unusual for a male to be used at stud (as long as health tests have been done).    Males are generally used for breeding younger than females.
		
Click to expand...

It might not be unusual but it's definitely stupid, irresponsible, and unnecessary. One year old is far too young - just look at how many dogs with epilepsy don't present until their third or fourth year. I'm sure there are other conditions that fall into this category too. And how can a one year old have been proven in terms of temperament or behaviour? It's still a baby itself! How many times on here do posters bemoan people who fail to understand that the eighteen month old dog they have isn't bad but just young and acting accordingly?

Anyone who supports deliberately breeding from a dog or bitch aged below three years is welcome to take offence at the above, and also at anything else that is ever posted by me, because I am judging the heck out of the lot of you for it. Shame on you. Accidents happen certainly, but planned litters from still immature animals is wrong.

Anyhow, I'm out. There's every reason to think that this is in fact yet another Leviathon/HG12/TYSSANDI related persona or other troll spawned thread, so it can find its dinner elsewhere!


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			It might not be unusual but it's definitely stupid, irresponsible, and unnecessary. One year old is far too young - just look at how many dogs with epilepsy don't present until their third or fourth year. I'm sure there are other conditions that fall into this category too. And how can a one year old have been proven in terms of temperament or behaviour? It's still a baby itself! How many times on here do posters bemoan people who fail to understand that the eighteen month old dog they have isn't bad but just young and acting accordingly?

Anyone who supports deliberately breeding from a dog or bitch aged below three years is welcome to take offence at the above, and also at anything else that is ever posted by me, because I am judging the heck out of the lot of you for it. Shame on you. Accidents happen certainly, but planned litters from still immature animals is wrong.

Anyhow, I'm out. There's every reason to think that this is in fact yet another Leviathon/HG12/TYSSANDI related persona or other troll spawned thread, so it can find its dinner elsewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the very obvious point that MM said it was relatively common to use year old dogs at stud NOT that she condoned or supported this...

Cairns will have reached maturity as a small breed around 12 months old - if they weren't mature enough to breed, nature would not allow it to happen!

There are a great many health conditions which only become apparent in later years, so to suggest that dogs should not be bred from until they are 3 years old makes no sense at all. Heart failure usually manifests itself in the latter years of a dogs life - yes, once it has been established that certain dogs may well pass on this health condition they should not be bred from, but surely no-one could realistically suggest that we shouldn't breed from dogs until they are (for example) 8 years old just to make sure they don't develop a heart murmur?


----------



## millikins (21 February 2017)

I don't think OP is a troll, I think she's just a kid and there have been some extremely unkind replies from adults. I doubt that she had much say in the purchase, breeding or way of keeping this dog and was looking for help. 
OP if you are still reading, I would suggest you need to compromise with your dad, agree that the best thing is for the dog to be re homed but try and get him sent to a rescue or a registered breeder if he's good enough. Cairns are now quite rare and he could end up in somebody else's shed/garage breeding more puppies.


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 February 2017)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			Could anyone give me some tips on how to persuade my dad not to sell him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i can give you some advice. If you want to keep your dog, convince your dad by committing to dedicating the time it takes to give the dog the life it deserves. Continue caring for the dog daily (feeding & cleaning it out etc) but also ensure he is walked at least once daily, & has stimulation, & company. Ask your dad about considering getting him neutered so there are no more puppies. Also talk to your dad about having him inside, but take the time to house train him as - seek professional assistance with this if it is proving difficult. 

If you can't manage the above, then the kindest thing would be to allow him to be rehomed through a rescue centre.


----------

